# Is Amazon on boarding a lot of drivers now?



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

I went to the sign up site just out of curiosity and clicked on a bunch of different cities and immediately got the link to download the app. When I signed up a while ago on the site it took like 3 months before I got an email with the link to download. They must be bringing on a ton of drivers in all markets. No wonder blocks have dried up all of a sudden in my city.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

RickCMC said:


> I went to the sign up site just out of curiosity and clicked on a bunch of different cities and immediately got the link to download the app. When I signed up a while ago on the site it took like 3 months before I got an email with the link to download. They must be bringing on a ton of drivers in all markets. No wonder blocks have dried up all of a sudden in my city.


Everyday I see a boatload of new drivers. Drives me crazy!


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

if not, they surely will be soon as the holidays approach.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

I don't know about prime but for logistics, I see new drivers everyday but I seldomly see these drivers last more than a few days.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

No shifts in Dallas lately


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

I haven't seen any offers in Portland for bout three weeks straight now. Although I did get that email stating on the the 10th we logistic folk will be getting Prime Now offers as well so may then I might see a block pop up.


----------



## jmz (Sep 25, 2017)

I signed up last week in St. Louis and the only block I've seen so far was a reserved block from 12-4 on Thursday. I accepted and when I got there the warehouse was not prepared at all for the amount of drivers they had. There were 15-20 cars waiting outside at any given time and it took 40 minutes just to get inside. They were having to split routes between drivers, so I ended up with only 7 packages.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

SoggyF said:


> I haven't seen any offers in Portland for bout three weeks straight now. Although I did get that email stating on the the 10th we logistic folk will be getting Prime Now offers as well so may then I might see a block pop up.


I think that is what screwed the logistics people here. Before i could get blocks no problem and there were a lot of shifts on Friday and Saturday that got raised in price. Now that we are combined all the prime Now people are taking all the logistics shifts and I can't get anything because all the shifts are gone in less then a second. I wonder if the prime now folks brought over bots to get the shifts? I could easily get a shift every day if i wanted to now i am lucky to get any shifts at all. I am going to have to get another job soon.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

My warehouse has been a bit sparse too the past couple weeks Cody, and we haven't done the Prime expansion yet, as far as I know. Just hordes of new drivers I expect.


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

Well the shifts dried up right after the change over so I think it is part of the reason for the missing blocks. I think the prime now people brought over bots because I see the blocks disappearing in less then a second. I refresh the page and when a saw a new block come up and I clicked on it right away and it was gone.


----------



## MikeUberTYL (Oct 3, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> No shifts in Dallas lately


I've been getting logistics shifts @ UTX4 on a weekly basis. Are you working Prime Now/Fresh?


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

RickCMC said:


> I went to the sign up site just out of curiosity and clicked on a bunch of different cities and immediately got the link to download the app. When I signed up a while ago on the site it took like 3 months before I got an email with the link to download. They must be bringing on a ton of drivers in all markets. No wonder blocks have dried up all of a sudden in my city.


About a month ago, there was a gaggle of us waiting to scan in, and one of the guys said Amazon on boarded 15,000 new drivers in the DFW area. Don't know if it's true, but could be. Maybe 1500? But still much harder to get blocks than during the summer. Lots of new faces. Don't see almost any of the original bunch I used to see. I also know two Fort Worth guys that tried to sign up in the last couple of weeks. One got in but was assigned Austin. The other guy still hasn't been on boarded yet and has lost hope.



MikeUberTYL said:


> I've been getting logistics shifts @ UTX4 on a weekly basis. Are you working Prime Now/Fresh?


I think Tyler is a whole different market than Dallas. I know a guy out of DDA3 Fort Worth that switched from logistics to Prime now and he still isn't getting very much work.


----------



## STL-Flex (Oct 9, 2017)

jmz said:


> I signed up last week in St. Louis and the only block I've seen so far was a reserved block from 12-4 on Thursday. I accepted and when I got there the warehouse was not prepared at all for the amount of drivers they had. There were 15-20 cars waiting outside at any given time and it took 40 minutes just to get inside. They were having to split routes between drivers, so I ended up with only 7 packages.


Have you seen any blocks in the past few days? I only saw a 1.5 hour one on Thursday and that is it. I had 2 reserved 4 hour blocks and nothing else. From 40 hours last week to 8 this week.


----------



## MacDriver (May 6, 2016)

I checked Craigslist to see if Amazon is advertising for Portland, sure enough...."Amazon Flex is expanding in Portland for a limited time!"
There's been several ads everyday for Flex, though the ads do not specify logistics or prime now. That may explain why no reserved blocks in nearly a month, worked no blocks last week, and just 1 block the week before.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

MacDriver said:


> I checked Craigslist to see if Amazon is advertising for Portland, sure enough...."Amazon Flex is expanding in Portland for a limited time!"
> There's been several ads everyday for Flex, though the ads do not specify logistics or prime now. That may explain why no reserved blocks in nearly a month, worked no blocks last week, and just 1 block the week before.


You can check Flex website and you can see they are recruiting for Portland.

https://flex.amazon.com/get-started&tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## jmz (Sep 25, 2017)

STL-Flex said:


> Have you seen any blocks in the past few days? I only saw a 1.5 hour one on Thursday and that is it. I had 2 reserved 4 hour blocks and nothing else. From 40 hours last week to 8 this week.


Yeah I had 4 different 4-hour reserved blocks pop up at different times over the weekend for shifts for next Wed-Fri. I only took one of them since all I need is one per week.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> if not, they surely will be soon as the holidays approach.


This. They're getting themselves ready for Amazon blackout days and holidays like Thanksgiving/Christmas rush


----------



## STL-Flex (Oct 9, 2017)

jmz said:


> Yeah I had 4 different 4-hour reserved blocks pop up at different times over the weekend for shifts for next Wed-Fri. I only took one of them since all I need is one per week.


I spam clicked refresh last night from 10 PM to 10:30 PM and didn't see anything. Hopefully I get at least a couple of blocks this week.


----------



## STL-Flex (Oct 9, 2017)

jmz, I saw about 4 or 5 blocks today in STL and they were all posted between 8 and 21 minutes before the start of the block...Idk what they are trying to accomplish with that.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Not in Las Vegas. Not even taking apps.

Scratch that, it just appeared.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I finally got the email from them today after almost a year. Cant wait to get started, hopefully I can get a decent amount of blocks


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

They keep on hiring. I see 2 to 3 new drivers daily. Mostly women...


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

At DLA5 I'm seeing new people all the time. Every few days someone is asking for a little advice. I have no problem giving a few tips to new drivers. I remember when I first started and I have learned a lot since then. It's not complicated but there are plenty of things they don't tell you that you have to figure out on your own. I didn't have anyone to show me anything. Then one day a visiting manager came over to talk with me, asked about my opinion of doing flex, and gave me a few good tips. I really appreciated that.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

A tip I always give, load faster. Stop scanning one and loading one package at a time.


----------

